# Pulled Pork



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

I decided that although the typical fare we normally eat at the super bowl party we attend is good, its mostly store bought and prepared. I was at Costco and saw/sampled some heat and serve pulled pork. Although the sauce that was drenching the meat wasn't bad tasting, I imagine I could slather the sauce on woodchips and not know the difference flavor wise. I decided then and there I would experiment a bit and do my own pulled pork.

I purchased a good looking rolled pork roast and concocted a dry rub with paprika, garlic powder, pepper, coarse salt, dry mustard and cayenne and put the rub on 24 hours before cooking started to let it set. I love the taste that apple wood chips give to pork so a plan was set into motion. Since I am a recent college grad and saving for a nice down payment on a house, I have limited space and no room for a smoker. I have jimmied with my BBQ in the past to impart smoke into my meats but I always had the same problem, the heat was too much for a nice slow smoke. After a night of dreaming of pink smoke rings, I figured it out. I have a two burner grill so I shut the right one off and only used the left burner. To reduce the amount of heat I wrapped all but the last 5 vents with tinfoil to allow the gas to only escape/burn at the regulated points. I then made a small teepee with foil and placed it over the flames then my smoke box on the teepee. This allowed the flames to not directly hit the box so the woodchips would smolder rather than ignite. I then but a 4 inch wall of foil next to the box force the heat to go left rather than right where the meat would be sitting. This set up worked perfectly for a low and steady smoke.










I smoked the pork for 2.5 hours then off to the dutch oven it went. I poured 1 ½ cups of homemade applesauce over the roast to give it moisture while roasting. 5 hours at 225 and the pork was falling apart. I whipped up a little sauce from apple cider vinegar, garlic, spicy mustard, brown sugar, catsup and cayenne. Pulled the pork and added the sauce and in my opinion was a perfect blend of smoky seasoned pork and tangy sweet sauce. I will definitely be making this again.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, I like how you used what you have to make the smoke do it's job. This is how I started smoking... I recommend making a UDS, best price (very low) and great results and great for beginners and the expert alike. 
http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=49419
these forums have great advice, do what works best for you!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very ingenious cooking method and I like the applesauce idea.


----------

